# Is 1 canister really enough?



## wonder woman (Apr 8, 2004)

I sent up my brand new Eheim 2028 in my 100g about 4 days ago, which is replacing an Emperor 280 and an Emperor 400 I used to use. It's working like a dream. But even though it's rated for use in tanks up to 160g, is it REALLY enough filtration? My tank is medium to heavily planted, at about 1/2 capacity with small community fish. 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

In a planted tank, filters are MAILY for water circulation and particulate filtration. PLants are your mail biofilters.

That filter should be enough for you. You can put the intake on one and and the output on the otherend of your tank to help prevent dead spots. If you still think you don't have enough circulation, you can always submerse a powerhead on the dead end.


----------



## wonder woman (Apr 8, 2004)

Oh, thanks Tony- I'm embarassed to admit I didn't even think of that. I've got the intake in the center, and the spraybar slightly to the left of it. I'll try rearranging things. Thanks!


----------



## Steve Pituch (Jan 25, 2004)

Hi wonderwoman,

Tony is right on. I have the 2228 (the old model) on a 75 gallon tank and its almost too much. It should be perfect on a 100 or even a 125. You probably won't need to clean it for 6 to 9 months with all that space inside.

By the way, I bought it in 1999 and it still runs like it was brand new.

Put the spray bar on one side of the tank with the nozzle pushing the water out horizontally just beneath the water surface.

Regards,
Steve Pituch


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

WonderWoman,

All canister filter are rated "at the pump". They don't take into an account the hydrostatic head provided by the hose leading to the tank. Some manufacturers include a little graph showing the flow at different heights.

An example:
A big Eheim, rated at 315 gph. would barely move more than 110 -120 gph. if the end of the outlet hose is 5 ft. higher than the pump.

With a heavily planted tank you will probably not have problems with the biological filtration. If the bacteria does not get to all the Ammonia the plants will (providing they have good light and CO2).

Lack of circulation could be a problem though - because of the thickness of the plants you may have uneven heat distribution. Touch the glass of your tank in several places with your hand to make sure the temperature is good.

--Nikolay


----------



## chrisl (May 24, 2004)

I"m about to run two just cause I have them, and thought it'd be a nice 'safety net' if ever needed. Plus, one's a 2026 going into a 75 as well, and I plan on using the power to push the output up the back, down into the tank, then down to the bottom w/ the spray bar shooting out an inch or two above the substrate for better circulation.

Just a thought
Chris


----------



## Steve Pituch (Jan 25, 2004)

I have two Eheim 2017s on a 125 gallon 6 foot long tank, and it is way too much! One of the 2017s is in series with a 3 inch diameter 2.5 foot long co2 reactor, cutting down the flow, but the two 2017s are still too much. 

Your 2028 should be plenty.

Steve Pituch


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

I have the 2017 on my 55 and 90 gallon and it's more than enough. You may need to figure out the best placement for your intake and spray bar but other than that you won't need anything else unless the canister is clogged.

Giancarlo Podio


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I run the 2217 along with a Whisper 5 HOB on my 125, just to have a safety net. 
Of course that particular tank isn't heavily planted, and it does have some big fish in it.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

I use the 2217 on my 75 and its great!


----------

